
Chinese Electric-Car Startup NIO Undercuts Tesla with Debut Model - mromanuk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-17/chinese-electric-car-startup-nio-prices-debut-model-at-67-783
======
mtgx
Here come the "Tesla-killers" (that never were).

~~~
mromanuk
The model is pretty expensive at $67K

